# NEED Help Badly!!!



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey just got a new 37g,My p is much more active and red,Well I dident let the 37g Cycle,My p use to be in a 29g I used half that water same gravel and decors,But diffrent filter I use a Penguin 170 bio wheel now....So think my RBP will be ok sense dident let the tank cycle that much unless the stuff I did ardy cycled it..And I use that bottle that helps cycle the tank called *CyCle* And I use Water Conditon Called *Aqua Plus*.....HELP


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam you listen to any1 or do research do you? how long has it been? is he in shock


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Check your water parameter.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

*dam buttons


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Cant dont got stuff..Anything else I can do


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm not super familiar with the Penguin setups, but if any way possible, put some/all of your biological media from your old filter into your Penguin.

That's what I'd do to play it safe. No offense intended either, but did you not think about this before you moved the fish?

GL with it, hope you still have the old media for a transfer, that will help you out.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

He should be ok, I've never upsized without cycling but when downsizing, using the same gravel, water, and filter, I was ok.
Oh yeah, put the old filter on the new tank, or atleast put the old media into the new filter to be safe. 
You shouldn't be so impatient, your fish will suffer in the end.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont want my P to die


----------



## scottyd (Oct 10, 2004)

You p. will probably be okey as long as you don't over feed the tank, you need to get an Amonia test kit, if not, then watch to make sure he isn't acting funny... 
back in the day I used to clean my filters out completely withouit knowing how to same bacteria... they was fine.. you may have to do a 10% water change everday for a week or so..

scott


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hehe ive never cycled my tanks and ive switched my p's a few times i just use tablets to take out the chlorine. and i dont check my parameters either and my p's are doing awesome.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Hes Active playing looks fine


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope he lives


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Just added this small bag of filter media from my last tank..And some more gravel


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Think Hes g00d?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I think youll be fine.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You're still putting your fish through a cycle, which is bad for it. Your ammonia is going to spike and it's going to be something you'll need to address. I'd suggest adding Ammo-lock or Amquel to the tank and a teaspoon of salt for the nitrite poisoning. Your tank was not cycled, so adding some tank water, and gravel is not going to give you an instant cycle and make everything just fine.

Do what I said and your fish will probably not know the difference, but I really don't think you can just leave this alone.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

What you mean what you said what did you saY?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I mean your tank is not cycled properly and your ammonia levels are going to become dangerous for your fish.

You need to put some ammo-lock, ammo-lock2 or amquel in your tank to make sure your fish are ok

You also need to put a teaspoon of salt in your tank. Regular table salt is fine.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

How about *CYCLE* and Aqua Plus..Aqaua plus remove ammiona dont it?...And I got Prime says removes ammiona when should I add it tank been up 10 hours


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

*CYCLE* and Prime are gimmicks IMO and I'm not sure if they do anything at all. They're supposed to instantly cycle your tank by putting bacteria right in from the bottle but I'm not sure I believe that stuff. Aqua Plus removes chlorine and it's the stuff you should use on your tap water every time you do a water change. It doesn't do anything to ammonia though, which is why you'll need a small bottle of ammo-lock or amquel to take care of that. You'll only need this for a little while while your cycle completes


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> which is why you'll need a small bottle of ammo-lock or amquel to take care of that. You'll only need this for a little while while your cycle completes


 How will his tank cycle without ammonia?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > which is why you'll need a small bottle of ammo-lock or amquel to take care of that. You'll only need this for a little while while your cycle completes
> ...


 How is his tank not going to have ammonia in it? Where do you think the ammonia from his fish is going to go?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mic your cycle will finish just like normal if you add ammo-lock or amquel, you really should do this for the well being of your fish and it's also an extremely handy product to have around the house in case your ammonia ever spikes or your biological filter crashes (like from an extended power outage).


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How is his tank not going to have ammonia in it? Where do you think the ammonia from his fish is going to go?










Jeeze, not looking for a fight. I'm under the impression that amquel or ammolock does something to get rid of the ammonia, which would make it pretty hard for your tank to cycle. Please fill me in on what that stuff actually does.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry I didn't realize that sounded harsh when I typed it...

Ammo-lock makes the ammonia non toxic to fish, it's still in the water and will still show up in test readings, making it ideal for cycling your tank as you can see exactly when you don't need the stuff anymore through tests.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice, thanks for the info. Sorry I disagreed in the first place without having any knowledge of the product.


----------

